# ASA shooters/campers i've got a question for you



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

My son will be graduating from boot camp at Ft.Benning next year and I was thinking about pulling my camper down.So what are some good campgrounds in the area?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fort Benning has it's own but you have to be military or have a military sponsor. That would be your best bet. I am wanting to know what the best spot would be for someone without the military sponsor?


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

I would think since your son is at Ft Benning that would qualify you to stay at the campgrounds


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ba3darcher said:


> I would think since your son is at Ft Benning that would qualify you to stay at the campgrounds


I wonder how many can stay? My sister-in-law are wanting to go and take their trailer also


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

wsbark01 said:


> Fort Benning has it's own but you have to be military or have a military sponsor. That would be your best bet. I am wanting to know what the best spot would be for someone without the military sponsor?


I dont think thats the rule for the tournament though


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> I dont think thats the rule for the tournament though


Awesome! So when I call I just need to ask if that's the case during the tournament?


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Weird I was stationed at fort campbell, ky and to camp or use the cabins there was no need for a sponsor. 90% sure the civilians were the ones that used them most of the time lol


----------



## kempcrete (Jun 26, 2011)

We have pulled a camper down there the last two years and haven't been asked for a military ID once. Really good experience both times and a great facility. They do have cabins that from what I was told very reasonable rates. Hope this helps. And we were shooting the asa tournament.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

If you cannot get a campsite there, there is an Army Corps of Engineers campground about a 10 min drive south of Ft Benning called "Uchee Creek Campground". They have electric and water at each site along with a desgnated seperate dump site for sewage. It is located right on the Chatahoochie River, and charge somewhere around $15/night. The also have restroom/shower buildinga at various locations.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

kempcrete said:


> We have pulled a camper down there the last two years and haven't been asked for a military ID once. Really good experience both times and a great facility. They do have cabins that from what I was told very reasonable rates. Hope this helps. And we were shooting the asa tournament.


I will have to check it out and call them back! Thanks!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

elkhunter said:


> If you cannot get a campsite there, there is an Army Corps of Engineers campground about a 10 min drive south of Ft Benning called "Uchee Creek Campground". They have electric and water at each site along with a desgnated seperate dump site for sewage. It is located right on the Chatahoochie River, and charge somewhere around $15/night. The also have restroom/shower buildinga at various locations.


I will check it out if Ft. benning doesn't work out! Thanks!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ya best to call uchee creek for lodging first.....cabins or campers.....


----------



## patriot338 (Dec 25, 2009)

I too would like to stay on sight but I called the campground office last year and they told me you had to be military to use the campground. But then other people say you don't. I would like to know the truth and who to call for reservations during the shoot.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Ya best to call uchee creek for lodging first.....cabins or campers.....


I looked back over some notes and uchee creek is who I called and they said I needed to be military. Also, I just looked at last years ASA book and it says in there that you have to have military id.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

wsbark01 --- Sorry pard,my bad, The Army Corps of Engineers campground is called their "Bluff Creek Campground" --- NOT "Uchee Creek Campground. I guess I had one of my "senior citizen moments"


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

elkhunter said:


> wsbark01 --- Sorry pard,my bad, The Army Corps of Engineers campground is called their "Bluff Creek Campground" --- NOT "Uchee Creek Campground. I guess I had one of my "senior citizen moments"


K thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## badday (Jul 20, 2014)

Look into Florence Marine State Park Its about 20 minutes away its a great camp ground and great folks that camp host there. I should know they are my parents.... They also have cabins.. Its in Ga..If you need any more info let me know... Watch for the Bust'n Nocks Archery team we will be there.


----------



## badday (Jul 20, 2014)

Eufaula also has a state park, but its about 30mins south..


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> I looked back over some notes and uchee creek is who I called and they said I needed to be military. Also, I just looked at last years ASA book and it says in there that you have to have military id.


I called Uchee Creek yesterday and told them that I was coming in for the ASA shoot and the camp grounds and cabins are available for the public on the 2 ASA weekends. I would suggest hurrying and calling because the cabin are all booked and the campgrounds are filling quick!


----------

